# Please Steward for Your Local Clubs!



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been stewarding Obedience, Rally, Conformation, and Agility for almost two years now. It's a ton of fun, and I've learned a lot about all those sports from being a steward that I never would have learned in a class or a book.

However, it's becoming more and more difficult to find stewards. Most stewards are also competitors in their respective sports, and understandably, most people do not want to have to sacrifice a show weekend to steward. But without stewards, there cannot be shows.

So I implore you. If you just titled your dog and are not ready to enter the next class in your sport, then do please volunteer your time to your club! Or if you are interested in a certain sport but are not ready to compete yet. Or even if you are not interested in that sport at all and just love dogs! I met a lot of great people through stewarding, and even more great dogs. It's a fantastic way to get started in any sport. You do not need to be a club member to steward, so do not hesitate to contact a local club and find out if they need volunteers!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, I agree .. stewarding can be a GREAT way for aspiring competitors to learn the ropes and gain experience of what it feels like to be standing "on the other side" of the ring gates, without the possible fear and pressure of actually competing. IMO, it's a win-win all around, even for seasoned competitors to lend a helping hand. Most clubs desperately need volunteers, and I'm certain that all offers will be well received and appreciated.

Keep in mind that, theoretically, competitors CAN steward too. Personally I've done so, many times, but not entered under the same judge I've been working for at that particular event. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

In our Agility trials you are supposed to sign up for at least two jobs during the trials, ring crew, timers, gate steward, course set-up, etc. It really makes the trial go more smoothly and gives you something to do between your classes. I usually sign up for ring crew as you can learn so much watching everyone else compete.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Like Kyllobernese, the agility trials around here have volunteer sign up sheets for the different jobs needed to make a trial run smoothly. They usually have a good number of competitors participate...and I make it a point to work two classes whenever I'm around. 

I haven't stewarded for Obedience or rally yet....I am planning on getting off of my butt and doing that. I'm toying with the idea of becoming an AKC rally judge someday and stewarding is a requirement for consideration. Not to mention...stewarding will teach me a lot about either rally or obedience.


----------

